# RCA DVR40 with no satellite



## andsmith79 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'd like to purchase an RCA DVR40 (going small since I have another drive to put in it), but have some qestions about the connections and putting zipper on it.

I live in an apartment where the TV cable comes from a standard coax connection on the wall. We have DirecTV, but the leasing office controls the box and feeds the signal out to all apartments. So my TV connects directly to the wall jack.

Will I be able to use the DirecTV RCA DVR40 with zipper even though I would not be connecting to a satellite? Will it work if I just connect the coax from my wall jack into the input on the back of the DVR?

I currently have a stand alone Tivo 540040, but unstand that I'm not able to put zipper on it without messing around with the PROM.

Thanks!


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Even though the original source may be directv, that isn't what your apt. building is supplying to you, so I'm afraid you won't be able to use any directv equipment with that input.

in the unlikely event that you have a SSW exposure from a balcony, you could put in a directv satellite dish of your own, but other than that, not much you can do


----------



## andsmith79 (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for the quick response! Is there anything I can do with my current stand alone Tivo 540040...that does not require removal of the prom? I cancelled the subscription on it and haven't gone back since they are requiring a 1-year contract now!


----------

